# Organ as a keyboard instrument



## Posaune

Why isn't organ included keyboard instruments here? Being an organist myself I am a little disappointed!

- Posaune


----------



## Krummhorn

Any discussions about the organ are quite welcome in this forum area. The other thing is that there are only a handful of organists as members of this forum, myself included. There isn't enough interest in organ on this site to warrant its own sub-forum, yet.


----------

